# Gluing painted wood together (Help!)



## Microscopes (Jan 3, 2016)

So, I attempted to glue together two pieces of painted cabinetry together using generic wood glue. It failed.

Any recommended products to make a good bond between two painted pieces?

(I am attempting to glue a cleat on top of full-overlay cabinets. I need the cleat so I can attach the Crown to it. The cabinets are already on the wall...)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing that I would recommend would be two part epoxy.

Are the glued surfaces going to show in any way? Is it feasible to sand both surfaces?

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

When glueing painted pieces I would sand, scrape or cut off the paint if possible for a strong joint. 
If you’re just applying glue to painted surfaces the joint will only be as strong as the paint. And the adherence of the paint is much weaker than a wood to wood glued joint.


----------



## Microscopes (Jan 3, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> The only thing that I would recommend would be two part epoxy.
> 
> Are the glued surfaces going to show in any way? Is it feasible to sand both surfaces?
> 
> George


I can sand the cleat - it would be tough to sand the top frame of the cabinet (just due to the space)


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

How about driving a screw through the top of the cabinet and into the cleat?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

While you can glue cabinets together with epoxy you are just gluing paint to paint. If the paint fails on one or both of the cabinets it will come apart. If you want a permanent solution you need to strip the paint off where the wood is being joined together and use wood glue. Screws would be an easier solution.


----------

